# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  حل مشکل برنامه ریزی برای همیشه

## matrooke

دوباره سلام :Yahoo (1): 
ایشالله حال همگی خوب باشه.الان دقیقا ساعت ۶ و ۴۶ دقیقه صبحه که من شروع کردم به نوشتن این تاپیک :Yahoo (83): 
.تاپیک قبلی در مورد منابع بود و این تاپیک در مورد مسئله ایه که خیلی از مشاورهای میلیونی ادعا دارن بلدن. "برنامه ریزی"
در واقع نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم.
اصلا برنامه چیه؟باور کنید برنامه چیز مشخصی نیست
برنامه راهیه که خود شما برای رسیدن به هدفتون انتخاب کردید
واس همینه تنها کسی که میتونه بهتون برنامه بده خودتونید.
قراره توی این تاپیک روشی روبگم که شما متناسب با حال و حوصله ی خودتون برنامه بریزید.
اخه یه مشاور از کجا میدونه که حال و حوصله ی من چطوره؟ :Yahoo (22): 
من خودم به شخصه از چیزی که حس کنم بهم تحمیل شده بدم میاد و انجامش نمیدم. :Yahoo (31): 
البته اینم بگم واقعا مشاوره نیازه و این فکرونکنید نباید مشاور داشت.اتفاقا باید کسی باشه راهو نشونتون بده
اما نه اینا :Yahoo (76): 
قصد من اینه روش برنامه ریزی توی هر شرایطی رو براتون توضیح بدم.
در اصل به جای اینکه ماهی بخرم براتون ،ماهیگیری یادتون بدم :Yahoo (83): 
برای طی کردن کنکور شما یه برنامه کوتاه مدت میخواید و یه برنامه ی بلند مدت.
برنامه ی بلند مدتو که همین قلم چی بهتون میده و به نظر من عالیه و اعتماد کنید بهش.
برنامه ی کوتاه مدتم خودتون باید بنویسید متناسب با ازمونتون.
این چیزیه که قراره من بهتون بگم.
خب گام به گام میریم جلو...
اولین کار اینه که شما میاد برنامه راهبردی قلم چی رو میزارید جلوتون در کنار منابعتون.
یه برگ هم جلوتون برای برنامه.
اول برگه مینویسید ادبیات
خب نگاه ادبیات میکنید میبینید مثلا سه درس میاد.
با خودتون فکر کنید من برای اینکه این درس رو کامل یاد بگیرم باید چی کنم؟ :Yahoo (65): 
مثلا سه بار لغاتو تاریخ بخونم.
هر روز پنج تست ارایه بزنم
۵۶ تست قرابتو بزنم و...
اینا رو مینویسید جلو ادبیات روبروی هر کدوم مربع میزارید
میرید سراغ بقیه ی درسا و همینطوری پیش میرید.
وقتی تموم شد زیرش خط میکشید. 
روز های هفته رو مینویسید و جلوشون رو خالی میزارید
حالا وقته اینه که موارد بالای خط رو بیارید پایین خط
اینجا دو راه دارید برای پر کردن روزها
راه اول:حساب شده ار همون اول درسا ر بچینید.
راه دوم:این راه پیشنهادی منه حتی رتبه ی دو پارسال هم همینطوری بود.
شما مثلا یه سری درسایی که وقت زیادی میخوان یااونایی گه از الگوی خاصی برای خوندشون استفاده میکنید  رو میچینین توی روز ها.
مثلا من دینی  خوندنم اینطور بود که درس رو میخوندم فرداش نصف تستاش پس فردا باقی تستا و...
اینایی که مشخص بودنو مینوشتم .
بعضی درسا هستن شما نمیدونید چقدر زمان نیازه براش.مثلا من نمیدونم این ۱۰۰ تا تست ریاضی رو توی چقدر میزنم.
ریاضی رو میزارم شنبه 
بعد شنبه که شد میبینم توی دو ساعت پنجاه تاشو زدم.خب تقریبا بقیشم توی دوساعت میزنم
نگاه برنامه میکنم جای خالی مناسبی پیدا میکنم اونو وارد میگنم
مزیت اصلی ابن راه نسبت به اولی اینه راه اولی انعطاف پذیر نیست اگه دوساعت شما بشه سه ساعت کل برنامتون خراب میشه.اما راه دوم شما تا اخرین روز دارین برنامه مینویسید و متناسب با پیشرفتی که تا اونموقع داشتید بقیه روزها رو میچینید.
هر روز، حداکثر شب قبلش تکلیفش باید مشخص شه.
روزهاتون رو کامل پر نکنید.جاهای خالی بزارید
فرض کنید شما برنامه ی دوشنبتون اونایی که مشخص کردینو خوندین .حالا میمونه جاهای خالی اون روز.میرید موارد بالای خط رو نگاه یکنید هر کدوم حوصله داشتید میخونید 
مثلا لغت و تاریخ .هر وقت حوصلم میکشید میخوندم.
این جور مواردو وارد برنامه نمیکردم.
هشدار:این که روزهاتون رو پر نکنید اگه تجربه نداشته راشید و حواستون نباشه دچار سردرگمی بدیتون میکنه و ممکنه بعضی از درسا رو یادتون بره بخونید و...پس اگه اینطورید همه روز ها رو حداکثر تا شب قبل پر کنید...این کار ماله افراد بی حوصله ای مثل منه

توصیه ۱:همیشه برنامتون دم دستتون باشه که اگه چیزی زد به ذهنتون سریع واردش کنید
توصیه ۲:موارد سنگین رو یک روز در میون بچینید مثلا قراره صد تا تست شیمی و زیست بزنید.یه رور شیمی بزنید فردا فیزیک و...
توصیه ۳:عمومی ها رو به طور مستمر پخش کنید توی هفته
توصیه۴ اختصایصا و موارد سنگین و مطالب جدید رو در حد امکان توی هفته ی اول بزارید. و هفته ی دوم مرور و باقی مطالب.
توصیه ۵ این برنامه که گفتم دو هفته ایه اگه خواستید میتونید یک هفته ایش هم بکنید .باعث میشه نظم بیشتری بگیرید.

توصیه ی اخر اگر با برنامه به مشکل برخوردید یا دچار سرگردمی شدید استرس گرفتید کاملا برنامه رو بریزید دور و دوباره برنامه بریزید.واقعا این برای من تاثیرگذار بود. خیلی وقتا بوده تا ازمون کمتر دو سه روز مونده و منم هیچ بودم.
سریع نشستم برنامه ای نوشتم  برای تراز بالا هفت هزار و نتیجه هم گرفتم.حتی برنامه ی نیم روزه هم داشتم!!

شاید با خودتون بگید "اخه مومن اینم روش بود تو گفتی؟" :Yahoo (21): 
ولی خیلیا رو با همین روشی که بهشون گفتم و انجام دادن یه ازمون از زیر شیش هزار شدن بالا شیش هزار. تراز.
هر جا حس کردید یه جور دیگه راحت ترید شکل و شمایل برنامه رو تغییر بدید و مطمعن باشید نظم مورد نیازتون رو بدست میارید
این چیزایی که گفتم همینطوری به ذهن خودم میزد 
جالب اینجاس چند رتبه برتر  دیدم بعدا که دقیقا همین روش رو میرفتن
اصلا این که گفتم روش نیس :Yahoo (21): من یه جایی براتون مشخص کردم که
شما راه و برنامه متناسب با خودتون رو بچینید توش
دست کم نگیریدش

کامل انجام بدید
موفق میشید


یه نمونه هم میزارم اونکه تمیزه اول هفته اون یکی بعد ازمونه
البته به سبک خودمه ممکنه متوجه نشید
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8277867368/New_Doc_31.jpg
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8277867750/New_Doc_31_2.jpg
هر بار که برنامه مینویسید نسبت به بار قبلیتون کاملتر میشید تا حدی که به این درک میرسید که هر لحظه تو هر شرایط بد و بحرانی برنامه ای مناسب برای هدفتون بریزید.
ببخشید من چون یکم سرم درد میکنه شاید مطالب رو خوب منتقل نکرده باشم.اگه جایی مبهمه بپرسید جواب میدم.
تاپیک بعدیم هم در مورد خلاصه نویسیه.
اگه سوالی از مسله ای دیگه داشتید برید این لینک بپرسید
اینجا
در پناه حق
ساعت ۸:۱۵

----------


## ali456

این که مثلا 3 تا مربع گذاشتی به چه دلیلی بوده؟

----------


## dars

ببخشید این برنامه هایی گفتین رو فکر نکنم مناسب همه تیپ از افراد باشه چون ما نمی تونیم فقط برای قلمچی و ترازش درس بخونیم خیلی از افراد تو آزمون های مرحله ای قلمچی ترازشون رو بالا نگه می دارند اما بعد از عید نمی دونند چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنند تا مطالب رو به خوبی جمع کنند چون ممکنه درس ها رو به طور کامل یاد نگیرند  و استرسشون بر توانایی شون غلبه کنه

----------


## matrooke

> این که مثلا 3 تا مربع گذاشتی به چه دلیلی بوده؟


برای ازمون سه بار میخوندم

----------


## matrooke

> ببخشید این برنامه هایی گفتین رو فکر نکنم مناسب همه تیپ از افراد باشه چون ما نمی تونیم فقط برای قلمچی و ترازش درس بخونیم خیلی از افراد تو آزمون های مرحله ای قلمچی ترازشون رو بالا نگه می دارند اما بعد از عید نمی دونند چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنند تا مطالب رو به خوبی جمع کنند چون ممکنه درس ها رو به طور کامل یاد نگیرند  و استرسشون بر توانایی شون غلبه کنه


اصلا من الگو خاصی برای برنامه به کسی ندادم.
این که گفتم یه قالبه.که شمارو به سمت نظم حرکت میده
تمام مواردش ر
رو خودتون باید بنویسید
اون بعد عیدی که شما میگین جمعبندیه که تنکات خاصی خودشو داره اگه وقت شد به موقعش میگم.
ربطی به اینی که گفتم نداره.شما موقع جمعبندی روش خاص خودتون رو مینویسید توی این قالب.
هر چی الان بیشتر با برنامه بخونی بعدا راحت تری.
نمیدونم متوجه منظورم شدید.

----------


## shadi55

شما برای هر درس چند ساعت در روز وقت میذاشتین؟

----------


## matrooke

> شما برای هر درس چند ساعت در روز وقت میذاشتین؟


چیز ثابتی نبود.
بستگی به حوصلم داشت و حجم درسا برای ازمون
ریاضی و فیزیکو شیمی اگه سنگین بودن سه ساعت.زیستم اگه تستاش زیاد بود همینقدر
البته استاندارد زیست میگن باید حداقل چهارساعت باشه.
عمومی ها هر درس به طور میانگین یک ساعت
ولی بازم میگم بستگی به حوصلم داشت

----------


## shadi55

عدد های کنار مربع چیه مثلا دینی دوم مربع کنارش نوشتین 12؟

----------


## matrooke

> عدد های کنار مربع چیه مثلا دینی دوم مربع کنارش نوشتین 12؟


بعضیاشون شماره ی درسه
بعضیاشون تعداد تستا

----------


## kurdish boy

برنامه ریزیه جالبیه ...کنار زیست نوشتی182 ویه مربع یعنی در یه هفته 182تست میزنی ؟؟ واینکه کنار درس دینی 11 سه تا مربع گذاشتی یعنی در یه هفته سه بار درس رو مرور میکردی؟

----------


## matrooke

> برنامه ریزیه جالبیه ...کنار زیست نوشتی182 ویه مربع یعنی در یه هفته 182تست میزنی ؟؟ واینکه کنار درس دینی 11 سه تا مربع گذاشتی یعنی در یه هفته سه بار درس رو مرور میکردی؟


کلا اون درس ۱۸۲ تست داشت سعی میکردم تو یه هفته بزنم.
نه کلا برا ازمون سه بار میخوندم .سعی میکردم دوبارش رو توی هفته ی اول بخونم .بار سوم هفته دوم

----------


## NVIDIA

*روش جالبی بود
درکل تو این مدل برنامه ریزی تعداد مربع بیانگر تعداد دفعات مطالعه و مرور هست درسته؟
فرضا واسه لغت 3 تا مربع گذاشتین یعنی در طول دو هفته باید مبحث لغت رو 3 بار میخوندین و مرور میکردین؟*

----------


## kurdish boy

> کلا اون درس ۱۸۲ تست داشت سعی میکردم تو یه هفته بزنم.
> نه کلا برا ازمون سه بار میخوندم .سعی میکردم دوبارش رو توی هفته ی اول بخونم .بار سوم هفته دوم


شیمی و ریاضی رو هم یکم توضیح میدی مثلا شیمی چهارتا مربع کشیدی اون اخری نفهمیدم چی نوشتی و این چهار مربع رو در دوهفته میخوندی؟؟ ریاضی رو دیدم برا هندسه یه مثلث کشیدی و ی مربع برا لگاریتم کشیده بودی با توجه به درصد بالایی که در درس ریاضی کسب کردی هر هفته یه مبحث میخوندی ؟ نحوه خوندن ریاضی رو یکم توضیح بیشتری بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## matrooke

> شیمی و ریاضی رو هم یکم توضیح میدی مثلا شیمی چهارتا مربع کشیدی اون اخری نفهمیدم چی نوشتی و این چهار مربع رو در دوهفته میخوندی؟؟ ریاضی رو دیدم برا هندسه یه مثلث کشیدی و ی مربع برا لگاریتم کشیده بودی با توجه به درصد بالایی که در درس ریاضی کسب کردی هر هفته یه مبحث میخوندی ؟ نحوه خوندن ریاضی رو یکم توضیح بیشتری بدی ممنون میشم


داداش اینا یخ سری مسخره بازی بودن که در اوردم :Yahoo (76): 
مثلا ریاضی اولی  میگه مبحث لگاریتم ۱۴۱ تست.دومی مبحث کوچیکی از ریاضی(عدد نپر)
شیمی هم مربع اخری نوشتم "اون" 
یه چیز خاصی بوده یادم نمیاد چی بوده.احتمالا ازمونی از موج ازمون بدده.
من فقط با قلم چی پیش رفتم.
ریاضی فقط تست میزدم.در بهترین حالتم این کارو میکردم.
اول کل تستارو میزدم بعدش علامت دارا بعدش اگه شد ازمونی میزدم.(همچین اتفاقی کم پیش میومد)

ریاضی کاری جز تست نکردم.درسنامه ها رو هم الکی میخوندم.
البته خط ویژه هم خیلی کمکم کرد برای درصدم.واقعا برای جمع بندی کتاب محشری بود
اینم بگم ریاضی امسال بشدت ابکی بود.
پاسخ های ریاضی رو حتما بخونید. نکات خاصی که توشونه رو دورشون خط بکش که تو هم بعدا بتونی از تکنیک ها استفاده کنی.
بار اول نمیتونی استفاده کنی
اما اگه چند بار مرور کنی میره تو ناخوداگاهت.جوری استفاده میکنی که خودتم نمیفهمی
یادمه  راهنمایی که بودم مبحث اتحاد که شد گفتم خدایا این دیگه اخرشه.من دیگه نمیکشم :Yahoo (20): 
پس حتما پاسخ ها رو با حوصله بخون.جایی میرسی که خودت کلی راهه بهتر از کتاب رو استفاده میکنی.

----------


## matrooke

> *روش جالبی بود
> درکل تو این مدل برنامه ریزی تعداد مربع بیانگر تعداد دفعات مطالعه و مرور هست درسته؟
> فرضا واسه لغت 3 تا مربع گذاشتین یعنی در طول دو هفته باید مبحث لغت رو 3 بار میخوندین و مرور میکردین؟*


بله
بله.سعی میکردم دوبارش هفته اول یه بارش هفته دوم.

----------


## dars

ببخشید شما مرورتون در درس های محاسباتی چه طور بوده مثلا اگر در یک آزمون باید 200تست حل میکردید آیا اونا رو دوبار می زدید یا فقط اشتباهاتتون رو دوباره می زدید

----------


## matrooke

> ببخشید شما مرورتون در درس های محاسباتی چه طور بوده مثلا اگر در یک آزمون باید 200تست حل میکردید آیا اونا رو دوبار می زدید یا فقط اشتباهاتتون رو دوباره می زدید


نه دیگه ۲۰۰تارو حل نمیکردم.تستای اشکالدارو میزدم و ازمون میزدم و بعضی جاها هم دور یه سری نکته های پاسخ نامه یا درسنامش خط کشیده بودم اونارم میخوندم.
البته بهدا یه خلاصه نویسی هایی کردم که خیلی خوب بود اما چون دیر بود خیلی به کارم نیومد.

----------


## keihani

سلام میشه با یه مثال اون برنامه ای که مخصوص بدست آوردن تراز بود را توصیح بدید؟

----------


## matrooke

> سلام میشه با یه مثال اون برنامه ای که مخصوص بدست آوردن تراز بود را توصیح بدید؟


سلام
منظورتون برنامه هه که گفتم روزا اخر نوشتم؟
درمورد تراز کانون اگه وقت شد قراره تاپیک مفصلی بزنم

----------


## Amin8878

ایول خوب گفتی.... منم همبنجوری برنامه ریزی میکردم :Yahoo (106): 
فقط اون عکسا ملتو گنگ میکنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammdreza

این حجم از فروتنی و افتادگی بی سابقس!!![emoji122] 
منتظر تاپیک های بعدی هستم...

----------


## mo3n

سلام خیلی ممنون 
اره واقعا برنامه ریزی خیلی مهمه و به نظر منم این موسسات بعضیاشون شورشو دراوردن ، بعضیاشونا ، یه طوری مخ طرفو با فرمول و گنده کردن کنکور و... شستشو میدن که طرف فک میکنه رتبه میاره ولی وقتی میره پای حجلسه تازه میفهمه چه اشتباهی کرده .
بازم تشکر .
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Lullaby

خیلی عالی بود
ممنون

----------


## Aseydreza

سلام داداش یه لحظه بیا سوال دارم

----------


## _Mammad_

سلام
به نظر شما تو نیم سال اول فیزیک 1 و 2 رو بردارم یا 3 ؟
البته اگه این تاثیر قطعی بمونه (لعنت به اون بیشرفا) شاید رفتم ترمیم چون نمرم خیلی پایینه
ولی کلا نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## matrooke

> سلام
> به نظر شما تو نیم سال اول فیزیک 1 و 2 رو بردارم یا 3 ؟
> البته اگه این تاثیر قطعی بمونه (لعنت به اون بیشرفا) شاید رفتم ترمیم چون نمرم خیلی پایینه
> ولی کلا نظرتون چیه؟


سلام اگر قصد ترمیم دارید پس سوم بردارید 
در غیر این صورت منطق انتخاب زوج درس با اون درسیه که کمتر خوندید و براتون سخت تره

----------


## Seyed Chester

سلام مرسي اينهمه زحمت كشيدين تايپ كردين ببخشيد يه سوال داشتم اينكه ميشه ايا
تمام چيزايي كه لازمه بخونيم تا ياد بگيريم رو مثل شما بياريم رو كاغذ ولي 
به ترتيب برنامه هفتگيمون عمل كنيم؟
منظورم از برنامه هفتگي مثل اينه كه
مثلا 
شنبه تايم اول ١:٣٠ تايم دوم ١:١٥ ...
ايا بنظر شما جواب ميده اين روش؟
بعد يه سوال ديگه ببخشيد طولاني شد 
من گاج موضوعي ادبيات رو دارم
ميشه ايا كتاب ارايه هاي ادبي و تاريخ ادبيات جدا از بازار نخرم و از متن كتاب تاريخ ادبيات ها رو بخونم و ارايه هارو هم از اينترنت جزوه بگيرم؟
ممنونم ازتون

----------


## nazii12

من اصلا متوحه نشدم ینی برنامه روزانه میریزختین نه هفتگی درسته ؟اخه نوشتین برنامه فردارو شبش باید تکمیل کنیم.لطفا بیاین راهنمایی کنین من دیونه شدم تو برنامه ریزی پشتیبان ۱ماه بم مشاوره ویژه داد با پول ۱۳۰ تومن دادم فقط دیونم کرد چون پیشرف نمیکنم زیاد .گیر داده باید ثبت نام کنی منم اصلا پشتیبانی ویژه دگه پول نمیدم الانم دنبال برنامه ریزی شخصیم ولی راهشو بلد نیسم

----------


## SSalehi

> دوباره سلام
> ایشالله حال همگی خوب باشه.الان دقیقا ساعت ۶ و ۴۶ دقیقه صبحه که من شروع کردم به نوشتن این تاپیک
> .تاپیک قبلی در مورد منابع بود و این تاپیک در مورد مسئله ایه که خیلی از مشاورهای میلیونی ادعا دارن بلدن. "برنامه ریزی"
> در واقع نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم.
> اصلا برنامه چیه؟باور کنید برنامه چیز مشخصی نیست
> برنامه راهیه که خود شما برای رسیدن به هدفتون انتخاب کردید
> واس همینه تنها کسی که میتونه بهتون برنامه بده خودتونید.
> قراره توی این تاپیک روشی روبگم که شما متناسب با حال و حوصله ی خودتون برنامه بریزید.
> اخه یه مشاور از کجا میدونه که حال و حوصله ی من چطوره؟
> ...


روش دوم را یک بار با زبان ساده توضیح دهید با مثال ساده

----------


## matrooke

> روش دوم را یک بار با زبان ساده توضیح دهید با مثال ساده


وویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke) 
این تاپیک با وویس گفتم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط matrooke


وویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke) 
این تاپیک با وویس گفتم


سلام ببخشید من يه برنامه روزانه می خواستم یعنی این که توی يه روز چندتا درس و چه درس هايي بخونم خودم اين حالت در نظر دارم نظرتون چی درسته؟؟ اگه نیست کجاش رو تغییر بدم

امروز:زیست_ادبیات_دینی_فیزی  ک_زبان_شیمی 
فردا:زیست_ادبیات_دینی_فیزیک _عربی_ریاضی*

----------


## Rozalin79

*Up*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## -Mikasa-

baz ham awliii

----------


## Eve

*تو هم بیا بالا*

----------


## امیرعلی زنگوئی

عالی بود

----------

